# FR: Tu me le gâtes trop ce petit garnement



## bhagwad

How many objects does "gâter" take? Here is a sentence:

"Marie, tu es vraiment une bonne fille, *tu me le gâtés* trop ce petit garnement."

I know he's saying "You spoil the child too much". But why insert "le me" before gâtes? Why not simply say:

"Tu gâtes trop ce petit garnement"?

Perhaps there's some nuance in meaning I'm not able to grasp? According to the wordreference.com entry on gâter, there is no duel object construction. Does one need to be added to the list?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Tu me le gâte*s* trop.
_me_ est ici un datif d'intérêt, _le_ est l'objet direct.


----------



## bhagwad

Je suis desole. Je ne comprends pas...

Pouvons-nous ecrire:

"Tu gâtes trop ce petit garnement" au lieu de "Marie, tu es vraiment une bonne fille, *tu me le gâtés trop ce petit garnement." *?

Dans cette phrase, l'homme dit a la femme que elle gate l'enfant non? Alors, pourquoi il y a "me" la? Egalmont, "ce petit garnement" est l'objet direct non? Pourquoi nous avons besoin de "le" dans le phrase?


----------



## Tibule

En fait, le "me" en question est plus une façon de parler du Sud-Est  de la France (genre, en Provence). Grammaticalement, tu ne le trouveras pas.
La phrase correcte, est bien entendu, "tu le gâtes trop (le = ce petit garnement, mais tu peux aussi répéter "ce petit garnement")", ou "tu gâtes trop ce petit garnement".
Si tu lis du Pagnol, tu trouveras des tas d'expressions du Sud qui seront grammaticalement incorrectes en français, mais qui se comprennent très bien, évidemment (surtout pour quelqu'un du sud comme moi ) !


----------



## bhagwad

Ah, je comprends finalement. Merci! J'ai eu peur que il y avait un point grammatical qui me depasse!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord, Tibule. Tout d'abord, ce datif éthique ou d'intérêt n'est pas spécifique au Sud-Est ; on le trouve dans bien d'autres régions, que ce soit de France ou d'ailleurs. D'autre part, quoique ce tour soit généralement confiné à la langue familière, on ne peut le considérer comme une faute de grammaire à proprement parler, d'autant plus que ce tour est directement hérité du latin (_dativus ethicus_).

_Et elle vous lui détacha un coup de sabot si terrible, si terrible, que de Pampérigouste même on en vit la fumée _(Daudet, _Lettres de mon moulin_).
_Sa personne entière vous avait une bonhomie relevée par un grain de folie _(France, _Livre de mon ami_).
_Allez-moi mettre votre blouse _(Courteline, _Gaietés de l’escadron_).
_Regardez-moi cette misère _(Thérive, _Sans âme_).
_À cause du mois de janvier, tous les voyageurs m’introduisent des jouets _[dit un douanier]  (Giraudoux, _Siegfried_).

Voir également les autres fils sur le datif d'intérêt.


----------



## Pauline Meryle

I have the impression that the speaker is somehow responsible for the child, hence the "me".


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, the speaker is probably the father of the child.


----------



## Kelly B

In informal English, you're spoiling him on me.


----------



## bhagwad

Ah, I see. So this unusual construction can be used with any verb, or only with gâter? If the latter, should I put in a request on wordreference.com to include it as a form of usage?


----------



## atcheque

You can use this _datif d’intérêt_ with different verbs and situations:
_Il m'a cassé ma voiture _: *He has broken my car.*


----------



## Tibule

Maître Capello said:


> on ne peut le considérer comme une faute  de grammaire à proprement parler, d'autant plus que ce tour est  directement hérité du latin (_dativus ethicus_).


Mais je ne suis pas sûre que dans une dissertation, ça passe bien avec les profs ce genre de construction.

Dans le langage parlé, à part "regardez-moi cette misère" et "_À cause du mois de janvier, tous les voyageurs m’introduisent des jouets_" qui est sans doute grammaticalement correct mais qui pour le coup, pourrait-être mal interprété , je n'entends pas les gens parler comme cela, à part dans le sud ou peut-être d'autres régions qui ont gardé un langage très proche, voir traduit de leur langue régionale, en français (quand quelqu'un dit qu'il "a tombé son stylo" dans le sud, c'est une traduction littérale du provençal).
Dans le genre gars du Sud, Daudet en est un parfait exemple.

Il m'a cassé ma voiture, ça passe bien, mais pas "il me l'a cassé ma voiture" sur le même modèle que "tu me le gâtes trop ce petit garnement".


----------



## mehoul

Maître Capello said:


> _Allez-moi mettre votre blouse _(Courteline, _Gaietés de l’escadron_).



Tiens, j'aurais plutôt vu : allez me mettre votre blouse. 

Je pense comme Tibule que ce n'est pas du Français très relevé.


----------



## sound shift

Since this "me" is a dative, perhaps the meaning is "You spoil this little rascal too much _for my liking_" (?)


----------



## Maître Capello

sound shift said:


> Since this "me" is a dative, perhaps the meaning is "You spoil this little rascal too much _for my liking_" (?)


No, the meaning is just the same as the English translation suggested  by Kelly: "You're spoiling him *on me*."


----------

